# My twins are being induced tomorrow Update- Theyre here!



## Tasha360

Just thought id let you all know we will have our new arrivals very soon. Been in very slow labour for a few days and if its not progressed any more by the morning i will be induced or given a section depending on twin 1's position. Im very nervous, ill update when i can xx

Ruby and Harley were born on 12th March at 10.15am and 10.28 am weighing 5lbs6.5 and 5lb10. I had a vaginal birth and twin 2 Harley was born breech. Labour was 44 mins! We are now home and doing great.
 



Attached Files:







100_2073.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 56









100_2143.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 36









100_2149.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 37









100_2145.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 33









100_2146.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## chetnaz

Good luck hun, wishing you all the best for tomorrow. xx


----------



## TinkerJess

Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly for you :flower:


----------



## deinekatze

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## ni2ki

i wish you all the best! Cant wait to see your next update! Good luck x


----------



## _Vicky_

good luck xxxxx


----------



## Hannah C

Aaaah Tasha! I am so jealous. Best of luck to you and little Ruby and Harley xox


----------



## bek74

All the best hun


----------



## lucy_x

good luck :flower:


----------



## darkNlovely

I wish you all the best hun and please keep up updated, I know everything will be fine :)


----------



## fuzzylu

good luck. cant wait to hear about your babies arivial

xx


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck hun!!!


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks just rang them, they have a bed for me at 12 so not long now :-S xx


----------



## Emma M

How exciting and nervous you must be feeling all rolled into one!!

Good luck x x x


----------



## Eager_Fairy

So amazing that you get to meet your little ones soon. Hope everything goes as you would hope, and best wishes x


----------



## lizziedripping

good luck sweet - really excited for you x


----------



## Anna1982

good luck hun hope all goes well


----------



## MummyIwanabe

how exciting! :) gd luck x


----------



## mommyof3girls

Good luck. Can't wait to see pictures of the little ones.


----------



## BeckyD

according to facebook she was still waiting for the staff about an hour ago.


----------



## BeckyD

I'm sure Tasha will be on at some point soon but her facebook status says....

"My gorgeous babies were born at 10:15 and 10:30 weighing 5lb6.5oz and 5lb10oz after a 45 min labour!"


----------



## mommyof3girls

BeckyD said:


> I'm sure Tasha will be on at some point soon but her facebook status says....
> 
> "My gorgeous babies were born at 10:15 and 10:30 weighing 5lb6.5oz and 5lb10oz after a 45 min labour!"

thank you for letting us know. :) I got on BnB to see if she did..


Congrats, Tasha!


----------



## twinmummy06

congratulations! cant wait to hear all about them, and of course the piccies! xxx


----------



## ahbon

congratulations I hope it all went well for you three :)


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww, lovely - well done Tasha. x


----------



## Anna1982

BeckyD said:


> I'm sure Tasha will be on at some point soon but her facebook status says....
> 
> "My gorgeous babies were born at 10:15 and 10:30 weighing 5lb6.5oz and 5lb10oz after a 45 min labour!"

congratulations! what a quick labor and good weights


----------



## Hannah C

Yay! Congratulations Tasha :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2919

Well done Tasha. Congratulations!


----------



## chetnaz

Congrats Tasha, can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## bek74

Congrats Tasha, look forward to hearing all about how it went and seeing pics..


----------



## Tasha360

update and pics page 1. Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## deinekatze

Tasha360 said:


> update and pics page 1. Thanks everyone xxx

where are the pics? CONGRATS MOM!!!!


----------



## lucy_x

Gorgeous! Congratulatons!


----------



## mommyof3girls

They are both adorable.


----------



## TinkerJess

Congratulations, they are both so cute:flower:


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations! They are gorgeous hun.


----------



## fuzzylu

Congratulations, gorgeous little people you have there.

Xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Congratulations, they are adorable!


----------



## Mea

Congratulations, they are gorgous.


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations!!! They are adorable :cloud9:


----------



## UkCath

Aw, how cute!!


----------



## LLbean

They are adorable!


----------



## TwilightAgain

They are beautiful! Congrats :flower:


----------



## Eager_Fairy

They are beautiful. Well done and congratulations! x


----------



## hayley x

Aww theyre gorgeous :) congratulations xxx


----------



## billy2mm

congrats!


----------



## mamato2more

They are beautiful! Sounds like a great birth!


----------



## KiansMummy

congrats there so cute xxx


----------



## Hannah C

Congratulations! They are so adorable!


----------



## peakydon

Congratulations. What good weights and they're both adorable. xxx


----------



## monalisa81

they are gorgeous!
congrats!


----------



## babybx2

congratulations and well done. They are both beautiful xxx


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats! They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## darkNlovely

They are adorable, how many weeks were you when you delivered? and what was your weight close to delivery? I would be happy to have my twins born that size now I have to figure out how to do it.


----------



## Tasha360

I was 37+1. I didnt put any weight on in the pregnancy, im actually 2 stone lighter now than i was at booking in x


----------

